# Mr Bean's "Claim" to fame......



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

:doublesho:doublesho http://www.insuranceage.co.uk/insur...-racks-up-biggestever-insurer-car-repair-bill


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Wouldn't fancy his renewal quote for next year.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

lofty said:


> Wouldn't fancy his renewal quote for next year.


Wouldn't want to be insured with Aviva either , That's a serious amount of money to recover from "their customers "


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Makes a change insurance paying out for what you actually pay for.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

R7KY D said:


> Wouldn't want to be insured with Aviva either , That's a serious amount of money to recover from "their customers "


I can't find any mention of who he was actually insured with. Aviva are mentioned as holding the previous record. Wouldn't surpise me if was Aviva though on that sort of car.

I think the biggest motor insurance payout still sits with Tradex who forked out £13m for an injury claim involving a cyclist.


----------

